# proud new owner



## AmyandAlan (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello ladies and gents

After lots of research and visits to local farms we have today purchased our first two chickens. We have a wooden run with closed off compartment for the chickens to lay eggs and keep warm at night. We have got a red star that is 19 weeks old and a black star about 20 weeks old.

After setting up the new home we decided to put the chickens in their run and go and get some extra sliding bolts to make sure it is secure. When we got home we found that one of the chickens had gone straight to the egg box and left us a nice small brown egg. 

no to go and read through the forum for helpful tips and advise


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

what a lovely little present to come home to!! have fun reading through the forum there is tons of great advice and great people to answer your questions x


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow - your Black Star is gorgeous! Well, they both are but I'm particularly interested in the Black Star since I have one now also. Mine is only about 3 1/2 weeks old but I hope she turns out half as pretty as yours!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good for you! You are certainly on your way. This is a great bunch of folks from everywhere.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice little setup you got there, and very nice chickens, and an egg already, im still waiting for my first.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! That is a very pretty coop!! Great girls too.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Great set up and lovely hens .


----------



## AmyandAlan (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. We just love our chickens. Got up extra early to check on them this morning lol. Looking forward to more eggs


----------

